# Custom penn 9/0 frames!!!



## Chris Gatorfan

Hey guys i have a connection through a tackle company that can get "lots of 50" at a time, custom CNC'd Penn 9/0 frames. I myself am looking for one for the upgrade. If your interested let me know and we can get these done and shipped on over. The specifics on price will be given to me once they know how many we need. Minimum order requirement is 40, with 50 pieces being their normal. Also i was thinking silver frames since it hides scratches very well.


----------



## venatordesqualus

What would the cost per frame be on a minimum of 40?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Not sure at the moment. They said that pricing will very depending upon how many we order. But like most bulk quantities there is a bigger discount with higher order numbers.


----------



## fairpoint

Get some hard #'s from the guy and go from there IMHO.....Get some tackle stores to take 10 each.....Be the supplier after those are gone.....I expect my 10% FEE for starting your new business,lol.........


----------



## fishonthegrill

*pics*

I'll buy afew,any pics?


----------



## NoMoSurf

Any 6/0?


----------



## fishonthegrill

How about some frames for the penn 114h?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

The company i am going through for these has alot of Newell and accurate frames for both the 4/0 and 6/0. The 9/0 frames will be of the same design style but be brand new as no one is making them any more, other than custom builders. These 9/0 frames are coming from a professional machine shop that does routine work for tackle companies on the west coast.


----------



## Pompano Joe

I wouldn't buy without seeing the fit and finish personally. A couple of the companies that have cut one piece CNC frames for Ambassadeurs have produced products with misaligned holes, missed tolerances, etc. 

The Tiburon frames are selling for about $80 currently, and pretty hard to sell/justify from my perspective. Be interesting to see what they sell for. 

Common business practice to ask for a demo/sample if you're going to rep. for them/place a sizable order.


----------



## fishonthegrill

*spools*

How about aluminum spools?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

I should have prices posted by the end of the week and hopefully some pics as well.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Chris Gatorfan said:


> I should have prices posted by the end of the week and hopefully some pics as well.


Here's a pic. Posted for Chris


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Ok this is a pic from my machinest of a custom framed Penn international the he made. I know it not the 9/0 frame but it is here to give you an idea of his workmanship.


----------



## Kim

Check out this tackle shop they have a lot of great stuff!

http://berinsontackle.com/products-page/accurate/?items_per_page=all

They have the aluminum Accurate side plates that will let you build a monster 6/0 reel.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

That is the company i am working with on this pro


----------



## Gorfjdon

How about some frames for the penn 114h?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

There are plenty of custom frames cobia the market right noe.


----------



## lowprofile

id like two if the price and quality is right. I'd really like a one piece, topless frame for the 12/0


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

If the 9's work good then i am going to see about some 12 frames.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Ok guys...for 50 frames they are asking $200 each. He wants half by January and the remainder by February.


----------



## Kim

Berinson Tackle is selling them for around $120.00 and they do have the 12 frames for around $100.00 or so


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Berinson tackle is the company i am going through. They are out of stock on all 9/0 frames. I have been working directly with the owner, Paul. It is his machinist that is making the frames. Like i said earlier the price as of now is 200 each for 50 frames. If the order was alot bigger the price would be less. If anyone has questions about the frames call Berinson tackle. They have a website and i am going to see about getting the machinist number so i can talk to him personally.


----------



## Kim

They must be getting ready to get another order from China. You should check these guys out if you are serious about a quantity of 50 and want the best price. Best thing to do is send a reel frame and let them CNC machine it but get the price/contract i writing before you send the reel frame. Almost all of these after market frames are made in China now, you can probably fins someone that has them ready so ship if you search hard for it.


http://nbboxiang.en.made-in-china.com/


----------



## Kim

I tried looking up some of those Chinese companies that do the CNC work adn I couldn't find one that would do it for less than 100 units. That would make me nervous, imagine getting 100 frames that were just a hair off.

I guess you have to contact a company send them a sample, get their sample back and assemble a reel for fit and finish to see hod good the tolerances are.


----------

